# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  EXCLUSIVE - Check out how bollywood meets hollywood @ Kambakth Ishq   showcasing Aksh

## rima

Hey everyone,

Take a look at this exclusive video on Kambakth Ishq, giving you special 

behind the scenes footage and the super hot scenes between the
two hotties Akshay Kumar and Denise Richards.

[youtubevid]3M3zgfKAJd8[/youtubevid]

And get yourself ready to watch this bollywood blockbuster !

----------

